
Is Amazon Developing a PayPal Competitor? - nreece
http://www.fool.com/investing/general/2013/04/22/is-amazon-developing-a-paypal-competitor.aspx
======
cjg
This is just sales fluff for Motley Fool.

Put your email in to see the video? Buy their premium report about Amazon? No
thanks.

~~~
canttestthis
Agreed. They even have the annoying thing where if you try to click on the
report they hijack your back button.

------
fireworks10
Don't they already have <https://payments.amazon.com> ?

------
kondro
They have been moving towards this for some time now with
<http://aws.amazon.com/fps/>.

------
runamok
Checkout by Amazon always struck me as very similar to paypal and has been
around for years. <https://payments.amazon.com/sdui/sdui/business/cba>

------
chrisstu
Content-free, advert laden linkbait.

